
The toilet paper shortage is more complicated than you think - crazygringo
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2020/4/3/21206942/toilet-paper-coronavirus-shortage-supply-chain
======
crazygringo
Key paragraph:

> _Collectively, we probably still use the same amount of toilet paper as we
> did before the pandemic, but suddenly, we’re expected to use more of our own
> supply. Most people are no longer eating out at restaurants or going to work
> or school — places where we conveniently use the restroom and the available
> toilet paper. Georgia-Pacific estimates that the average American household
> will use about 40 percent more toilet paper than usual if people spend all
> their time at home._

So the main culprit now isn't hoarding -- it's that consumer demand is
legitimately way up, while commercial demand is way down. And they're
different types of toilet paper.

~~~
hindsightbias
From the embedded GP link

“ Based on IRI panel data, along with the US Census, the average U.S.
household (2.6 people) uses 409 equivalized regular rolls per year. Using our
own calculations, staying at home 24-7 would result in 40% increase vs.
average daily usage. Therefore, to last approximately 2 weeks, a 2-person
household would need 9 double rolls, or 5 mega rolls. A 4-person household
would need 17 double rolls, or 9 mega rolls to last approximately 2 weeks.”

Contrary to popular opinion, hoarding has been a completely rational response
for people thinking they might be locked down for a month or more and/or
wanting to minimize exposure at covidmart.

